# The Attack of The birds



## kelsey123 (May 4, 2012)

Hi, i found 2 eggs on a nest on the side of my house, behind a store sign about 3 months ago.The birds hatched, and they look almost grown up, i've seen the parent feeding them a couple of days of go too. but just today i ve seen 2 pigeons pecking on the babies, and the babies were trying to run.Is this Normal? Are these just the parents? or are these enimies? What should i do?


----------



## kelsey123 (May 4, 2012)

kelsey123 said:


> Hi, i found 2 eggs on a nest on the side of my house, behind a store sign about 3 months ago.The birds hatched, and they look almost grown up, i've seen the parent feeding them a couple of days of go too. but just today i ve seen 2 pigeons pecking on the babies, and the babies were trying to run.Is this Normal? Are these just the parents? or are these enimies? What should i do?


also, i seen 4 different pigeons at the same time, and one of them were chasing a pigeon away,How do i know who are the parents and who are the enimies? thanks


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, this is what is happening...there is another pair of adults and they are trying perhaps to drive off the first family. Parents rarely if ever will attack their own babies.

I would try to 'break up' any skirmishes you see, and in any instance where an adult is pecking a baby I would also be inclined to break that up. Clap, yell, bang something.

Hopefully, the noise will make the interloping pair realize it isn't such a good piece of real estate for them....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the young birds should be flying soon enough to escape these tauntings.. sounds like another pair like their nest site.


----------



## kelsey123 (May 4, 2012)

thanks for the reply!


----------



## kelsey123 (May 4, 2012)

lol, thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kelsey...pigeon parents don't feed their babies for 3 months. You may have noticed some courtship behavior or an additional set of babies. Pigeons make another nest when their babies are about 10 days old.


----------

